# Plants for Fluval Spec V



## WZ9V (Oct 3, 2013)

I have some Anubias (Gold Nana) for my Fluval Spec V. What other plants would be good and complement them? 

The Anibias will be attached to the Malaysian driftwood. I'm looking for something to be more of a middle to background plant that would do OK with the stock lighting.

Am I correct in assuming that the stock light is not enough for staurogyne repens. I'd love to use that as a ground cover but I think it needs more than the stock lighting.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Dwarf Water Lily is nice if you keep cutting the leaves. Eventually it figures out it's not supposed to grow to the light and stays bushy. At least mine have.


----------



## WZ9V (Oct 3, 2013)

I was looking at a Dwarf water Lilly I saw on Aquabid. Was thinking it would make a nice plant on the side of the Fluval where the filter is located.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Try here:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ssn=jdaquatics13&_ipg=50&rt=nc

Most of my plants come from Jacob (above seller), Peachii or www.plantedaquariumscentral.com. I've been very pleased with all I've received.


----------



## WZ9V (Oct 3, 2013)

The second one was where I had seen the Dwarf Lilly's on Aquabid. Seriously considering getting one or two for my new Betta tank.


----------

